# notice at work



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hello all.  I wonder if you can give me some advice.  We were approved for adoption in November for a child aged 0-3.  I have notified my boss that it will be useful for him to think about getting someone in who I could train early in the New Year in case I have to leave suddenly.  He is rightly saying that he doesn't want to employ someone in January if I don't get matched for eg. 8 months to a year.  

How have other people dealt with this, and what is the realistic timeline you have onced place with a child.

I appreciate all your help.

Many Thanks


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Good post

will be watching for any replys.

Good Luck xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Rianna

do you not have to serve notice eg 4 weeks?
i did warn my employer that we had been approved and that things could start moving all of a sudden - but i don't think you will have to actually leave suddenly - i left work nine weeks after being matched so your employer should have time to train someone in that kind of timeframe.

hope this helps
appreciate that all cases are individual - perhaps you could have a word with your SW she/he may be able to give you some idea

good luck and i hope that special match comes along soon

LB
X


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

LB- was it nine weeks after matching panel, or nine weeks after the sw had visited and decided they wanted to proceed with you for the match? this is the bit I don't get, and no-one in my LA/ education dept (including payroll and personell!) seem to know the answer to. My sw says the introductions often begin VERY soon after matching panel in our LA, and as they prefer to do intense introductions over 2-3 weeks, I would have to leave work before the indroductions started. I'm guessing I will have to give notice before panel, but am trying not to worry too much as I'm sure things will become clearer once a match is happening.  I've told my headteacher (well, she has known all along) that we hve now been approved, but now all I get is "any idea how long?". It will be tough for them as the type of school I in means its a very specialised role and recruiting at short notice will be very very difficult.  But, hey ho, my focus is on being a new Mummy! 

kylie
x

P.S. Good thread idea!!


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Thank you all for your good advice.  Any further advice is much appreciated.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi when we were first approved as a match for our DS his SW & FM came out to see us, listening to them talk we knew that introductions would be long & hard work!!

We found out about our DS in October (Halloween!) his SW & FM came to see us in the second week of November & we were told there & then that introductions would not start until the new year.

I told my boss that we had been matched but I didn't want to tell anyone else until Christmas day as we wanted to make it a really special Christmas, It was!

My boss was really good and understanding and kept the hard secret along with me, I went to work for one week after Christamas as my boss was not bothered about me working any notice as I intended to go back to work part time 9 months later, she was fine about this and because it was such a big place I worked for they were quick to get a replacement.

I did go back 10 months later, a month longer than we expected and only part time as our DS had started school by then, I stayed for another 2 years and then gave my notice in as we were looking into adopting another child and we could afford for me to give up work.

I hope I've helped a tiny bit!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi

we were intorduced to the girls one week after matching panel this was 31st August and we met girls at the end of the first week in September
but we received the form E in June and at the end of June when we knew we were going to proceed i advised employer and then put in four weeks notice at the beginning of August

i did worry about time scales but honestly girls it does all work itself out   - promise you!
good luck
love to all
LB
X


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks lb that is really helpful to know- that is what I was told would happen (put in notice before panel but when u know when it will be). cheers,
kylie
x


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Thank you all so much for helping me understand better how it works once things get going.  I will now be able to explain things better to my boss.

Hope those waiting won't have to wait too long.

Lots of love
Rianna - Danielle


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Girls

Here's the Legislation you need to refer to...

http://www.tiger.gov.uk/adoption/employee/full_adoption/notification.htm

Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks Karen, 
checked that one out a while back when you made reference to it, clearly the most straightforward info. so informative in terms of rights and responsibilities, but there still seems to be a grey area for those of us where our workplace needs BUNDLES of notice- in terms of replacement rather than just the legal terms...the more helpful i can bein terms of notice the more supportive i can see them being if i want to return part time.  anyone else who has handed in notice of adoption leave before getting the official matching certificate please post here!!!


----------

